# First Try Taxidermy



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

My first try at and Taxidermy. Took a lot longer than I thought it would.

It also turned out a lot better than I thought it would.


----------



## dxtbuck002 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks good how did you do it?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks Great, are you going to try skin mounts in the future?:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I am a big fan of the skull mount

I have done several and they are a piece of work but it is so much less expensive to buy the chemicals and do it yourself and it only takes me about 3 days total after boiling, picking and whiting...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks. No plans on doing a shoulder mount. I like the way this turned out.....and for the amount of time it took.....I'll leave the shoulder mounts to the pro's.


DXTBuck.....I read a lot on here and googled it before I started. THere is lots of info out there....but in a nut shell....

1. Skin it and get as much meat off as possible.
2. Simmer / boil for 30-45 min......scrape and pick (repeat as often as needed....and that's a lot!)
3. Use coat hanger in the brain hole to get it out (I'm guessing that's not the right word....but it is very descriptive....)
4. I used a dremmil tool and soft wire wheel to get the last bits off....
5. Pack in in a bag with Borax for a couple of days (try to get it in all the cavities...)
6. Buy some 40 Vol. Poroxide....mix it with some baby powder to creat a sludge.
7. Paint sludge on skull and the wrap in cling wrap.
8. After a day, rinse off skull and repeat in needed.

That's all I did. The boiling takes a really long time and I had to do it probably close to 8 or 10 times before it was clean enough.

Make sure you dont get poroxide on the antler.

Any questons....shoot me a PM and I'll try and help you out........that being said....I'm just figuring this out as well......


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Mike Day....

Nice European Mount. I like how white you got the skull.

Looks like a great buck too!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

tax·i·der·my   /ˈtæksɪˌdɜrmi/ Show Spelled[tak-si-dur-mee] Show IPA 
–noun
the art of preparing and preserving the skins of animals and of stuffing and mounting them in lifelike form

bleached skulls do not fit the definition of taxidermy for me


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good to know. I never took the time to look up the definition. I know that there are local Taxadermists who will do European Mounts.....so I guess I just thought it was a form of Taxidermy.

I will call this my First Time Skulladermy.

Did not mean to step on any toes.....I can see by your Avater that you are the real deal.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jason, I think Cole is right in his veiw of what is taxidermy (taxi = move or arrange, dermy = skin) but at the same time most Euro Mounts have be done over the years by Taxidermists.

Until the revolution of DIY and professional skull cleaning hit the scene it in my view is a welcomed loss of work to being a taxidermist. Some of the skulz brought in at times tested the stomachs ability to stay down.

If bugs enjoy them or your wife will put up with the smell so be it.

Again, nice work.

Bob


----------

